# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है ,पुरुषों में थायराइड के प्रमुख पांच लक्षण|

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड का विकार पुरुषों में स्वास्थ्य समस्याओं का एक महत्वपूर्ण कारण हो सकता है। पुरुषों में थायराइड का सबसे मुख्य प्रकार एक अति सक्रिय थायरायड ग्रंथि हैं जो  की हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म का कारण बनती हैं, साथ ही एक न्यून (अण्डरएक्टिव) थायराइड ग्रंथि के कारण भी हाइपोथायरायडिज्*म होता है। थायराइड ग्रंथि शरीर की चयापचय (मेटाबॉलिज़्म) को नियंत्रित करती हैं। इसलिए थायराइड ग्रंथि के साथ समस्याओं में चयापचय गति धीमी या तेज हो जाती है, जिसके कारण थायराइड के विभिन्न लक्षण दिखने लगते हैं।  इम्यून सिस्टम के ठीक प्रकार से काम ना करने के कारण शरीर में थाइराइड हॉर्मोनन्स के तेजी से घटने - बढने से यह समस्या होती है, जो जल्द ही यह किसी भी  मरीज की नियमित जीवन शैली को असंतुलित कर देती है।इसके पीछे आनुवंशिक, प्राकृतिक,आहार और भी बहुत प्रकार के  कारक भी हो सकते हैं। कई बार हॉर्मोनल असंतुलन से ग्रस्त महिलाएं इस रोग के प्रति ज्यादा संवेदनशील होती हैं। आमतौर पर यह बीमारी बीस से चालीस वर्ष के आयुवर्ग के लोगों में ज्यादा-तर देखने को मिलती है लेकिन यह किसी भी उम्र के लोगों को अपना शिकार बना सकती है। पुरुषों में थायराइड समस्याओं के लक्षण कुछ इस तरह से हो सकते हैं

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आप के ऊर्जा स्तर में अनियमित बदलाव :-* हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म आप के चयापचय में तेज और अनीयमित बदलाव करता है, जिसके कारण किसी भी व्यक्ति को सोने में तकलीफ, चिड़चिड़ापन, बेचैनी तथा इस प्रकार की कुछ अन्य परेशानियां होने लगती हैं या देखी जाती है । साथ ही चिंता मिजाज में नकारात्मक बदलाव तथा ध्यान केन्द्रित करने में समस्या जैसे दुष्पभाव भी सामने आने लगते हैं। हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म से ग्रस्त होने पर शरीर गतिशील रहने योग्य आवश्यक ऊर्जा जुटाने में असमर्थ होता  है, जिसके कारण शरीर में लगातार थकान या थकान के लक्षण पैदा  हो जाते हैं। हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म से ग्रस्त कुछ पुरुषों में स्मृति समस्याओं या अवसाद का विकास जैसे लक्षण भी देखने को मिलते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आप के वजन और आहार में परिवर्तन :-*हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म में आप का चयापचय काफी बढ़ जाता है, थायराइड से ग्रसित पुरुषों की भूख भी काफी बढ़ जाती है और वे सामान्य से अधिक भोजन करने लगते हैं। लेकिन जरूरत से अधिक भोजन करने के बाद भी इन पुरुषों का वजन घटता ही है। ऐसे में बॉविल मूवमेंट्स (मल त्यागना) की आवृत्ति में वृद्धि हो सकती है और बार-बार दस्त हो सकते हैं। वहीं दूसरी ओर हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म के कारण चयापचय घटने पर इन पुरुषों की भूख में कमी हो जाती है और कम भोजन करने की स्थिति में भी इनका वजन बढ़ने लगता है। ऐसे में कब्ज भी आंतों की गतिविधि को काफी  धीमा कर देती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*तापमान के प्रति संवेदनशीलता में परिवर्तन आना :-*हाइपरथायराडिज्*म वाले पुरुषों को कभी-कभी जरूरत से अधिक पसाना आता है। ऐसा इसलिए होता है क्योंकि गर्मी चयापचय का बायप्रोडक्ट (प्रतिफल) या के फक्स्वरूप  है। जिसके कारण इन पुरुषों को गर्म तापमान काफी विचलित कर देता है। इसके विपरीत कभी-कभी इनको पसीना बहुत कम आता है और थोडी ठंड ही इनके लिए परेशानी पैदा  कर देती है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*असामान्य रूप से शारीरिक वृद्धि :-* हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म से ग्रस्त पुरुषों में भी कभी-कभी स्तनों का असामान्य विकास और बढा़ हुआ चयापचय मिलना एक सामान्य बात है। हालांकि यह कम ही होने वाला लक्षण है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मांसपेशियों में दर्द व कमजोरी महसूस होना :-*हाइपरथायराडिज्*़म होने पर पुरुषो को माशपेशियों में कमजोरी आती है और शरीर थका तथा टूटा हुआ महसूस होता है। अक्सर कमर, कन्धों व जोडों में दर्द की शिकायत  होता है तथा सूजन भी आ जाती है।इसके अलावा डबल विजन, आंखों में जलन और दिल की धड़कन तेज़ होने जैसे लक्षण भी होते हैं। थायरॉयड में सूजन आंखों के पीछे सूजन, आवाज में भारीपन और भारी तथा चेहरे पर सूजन जैसे लक्षण भी हो सकते हैं।

----------

